# Bobcats slam Wizards for fourth straight win



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The Charlotte Bobcats have never made the playoffs. They've never had a .500 record. But after their easy 92-76 win over the Washington Wizards on Saturday night, the Bobcats were feeling especially confident. Their first road win this season was their fourth straight overall - the team's longest streak since a five-game run from Feb. 25-March 7, 2009 - and improved them to 7-9. The Bobcats had six players in double figures, led by Gerald Wallace, who had 14 points and 14 rebounds.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10445466/Bobcats-slam-Wizards-for-fourth-straight-win


----------

